# Email from decision making centre



## cake (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, After 3 months passed since I applied for fiance visa, I recieved this email below from UK decision making centre.

''The UK Decision Making Centre is currently assessing the application submitted by the above named. We are unable to conclude the application at this time as we require additional information.
Please provide the following documents:

Bank statements from February 2017 to June 2017

Please send this document as a scanned attachment within 5 working days.''

And I have question.. when we applied for visa we already have submitted 6 months the bank statements from 1 December 2016 to 7 June 2017, with payslip from December 2016 until May 2017 ( this is our financial period we are replying on for Cat A ).
My question is, should I ask bank now for bank statements covering from Feb to end of June, (this include my fiancee's salary in June) 
But we only needed to submit Dec- May payslips so we didn't submit payslip in June. Wouldn't it be a problem if we give them Feb- June statements? OR it is okay since this is what they are asking ?

Or should I give them the statements I already submitted when I applied for visa ? But they weren't satisfied with what I submmited , so I guess I need to ask fiance to ask bank for statements from Feb -June anyway ?

I am in a panick about this email,since we need to sorted within a few days. so if anyone could give me any advices, much appreciated !!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We have seen several recent instances of Home Office asking for documents that have already been submitted. I blame it on poorly-trained staff. Just submit what they are asking for, even if you have already submitted.


----------



## cake (Dec 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> We have seen several recent instances of Home Office asking for documents that have already been submitted. I blame it on poorly-trained staff. Just submit what they are asking for, even if you have already submitted.


Thank you So much Joppa for your quick reply ! I really appreciate it.

I am wondering should I submit the ones I already submitted before? (I just pick up Feb-June 2017 part from the statements covering 1 December2016- 7 June 2017 which we submitted before?),
Or should I ask bank to produce a New statements covering Feb- June 2017 now ?

The statements we already submitted before covers until very beginig of June. (only to 7 of June, because of the timing of applying visa ), so I am worried it's not enough for what they ask me which is 'Statement from Feb to June 2017 '?

Really appreciate your reply and advice !


----------



## cake (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I will email to them such as
''Dear UK decision making centre,

I have attached Bank statements from February 2017 to June 2017. 

I have already submitted these documents before as part of our supporting documents for visa application.
I have submitted bank statements from December 2016 to 7 June 2017 then, this covers our financial period we are replying upon. 
The bank statement up to May came by post, and bank branch printed out statements from May to 7 June so they came in two different format.
Please let me know if you have any problem with this documents''

Would it be better not to mention that I have already submitted the statements, and my financial period we are relying upon ?


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

cake said:


> I think I will email to them such as
> ''Dear UK decision making centre,
> 
> I have attached Bank statements from February 2017 to June 2017.
> ...



Perhaps those who are more experienced will chip in but I fear the repose will be a rejection of your visa. They will want original docs.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If they were certainly going to refuse due to missing original docs then they would have done, rather than requesting them be scanned and emailed... That doesn't mean they're guaranteed to be accepted, but it wouldn't make sense for them to ask for emailed documents if they were going to refuse on these grounds. Have seen several acceptances under these same conditions.

It is appropriate to note in the email response that the originals were included with the application


----------



## cake (Dec 10, 2012)

clever-octopus said:


> If they were certainly going to refuse due to missing original docs then they would have done, rather than requesting them be scanned and emailed... That doesn't mean they're guaranteed to be accepted, but it wouldn't make sense for them to ask for emailed documents if they were going to refuse on these grounds. Have seen several acceptances under these same conditions.
> 
> It is appropriate to note in the email response that the originals were included with the application


Thank you Clever-Octopus. 
Actually we got online statement for Feb-June right now, got it stamped by bank on every pages. This is completely different ones from we submitted before, since the one we submitted were mixture of bank statements by post and ones printed by bank directly and only up to 7 of June. ( didn't include June's wages in, which is fine as our financial period is Dec-May.) I am wondering if it's better to send this new online statement that shows salary in June is going in too. OR, just stick with What we submitted before,(back in June) which is up to 7th June. 

Could you please give me advice. I am not sure what ECO means by bankstatements from Feb to June. If that mean what we submitted before, or we need to provide statement up to the END of June.

I am sorry if it's confusing to understand. please let me know if you don't get what I mean.
Thank you very much for your help in advance.


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> If they were certainly going to refuse due to missing original docs then they would have done, rather than requesting them be scanned and emailed... That doesn't mean they're guaranteed to be accepted, but it wouldn't make sense for them to ask for emailed documents if they were going to refuse on these grounds. Have seen several acceptances under these same conditions.
> 
> It is appropriate to note in the email response that the originals were included with the application


Apologies, I misread the original poster


----------



## Yanlady (Aug 2, 2017)

I received the same message on 1st September and they requested bank statements again but for few months only, not all. The documents have been scanned at VFS so I don't know why the lost some of them. I felt strange also but anyway I resubmitted. Now waiting.. There was no acknowledgment of the email after I sent


----------

